
Modern business plan - Chirag
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/05/the-modern-business-plan.html
======
mrvir
Some common sense advice about business plan making by Seth Godin. Nothing new
on the list really. Maybe it is his POV from marketing world the he sees a
need for more realism. I have a feeling that people reading HN are very down
to earth and doing their risk analysis carefully, so maybe advice about hyping
your product would be more useful here. YMMV.

